# R34 rear bumper reverse light



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone got a genuine rear bumper reverse light for a good price please? 

Thank you


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Ben

give us a call mate, we have on one the shelf


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

its on my desk now mate.


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

sorry! picked up car today and got a whole host of issues. As soon as I figure out what's going on I'll get on to you for the light. thank you


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

wow, sorry to hear that mate, we only have one mind Ben.


----------

